# General > The Literature Network >  Is there a way of flagging a thread to attract attention for members to read them??

## cacian

for example in the contests forums it would be a good idea to use a flag type of symbol to remind or attract attention for users to read them.
it si to encourage members to open the thread and participate.
just an idea  :Smile:

----------

